
Rural America has a serious internet problem - Mz
http://theweek.com/speedreads/706172/rural-america-serious-internet-problem
======
nickpsecurity
They kind of do it to themselves on top of a lack of investment. The people in
denser areas are there for network effects that include cheaping hooking large
numbers of people up to actual networks. Many rural people like to be "away
from it all" in simpler, quieter area. Well, that makes it expensive to
connect them. They also favor private sector and capitalism in their politics
which is what they're getting in terms of Internet service. ;)

